# New Book on Prince Hall Masonry



## MRichard

This sounds interesting. Raises alot of questions though. Anybody know the scoop?

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2016/06/new-book-on-prince-hall-masonry-legends.html


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I believe I will purchase a copy. I'm interested to see how he explains it all.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> I believe I will purchase a copy. I'm interested to see how he explains it all.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Maybe it is just me buy the price seems expensive. $40+


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

MRichard said:


> Maybe it is just me buy the price seems expensive. $40+


Well in that case , it will be a while. What's your thoughts on the matter Bro Richard ?


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> Well in that case , it will be a while. What's your thoughts on the matter Bro Richard ?



I find it rather interesting. He is saying that Prince Hall and the others he was allegedly initiated in that British military lodge were not initiated there. So where then?

The author is on my Facebook friends list but I found it interesting that Chris Hodapp (Freemasons for Dummies author) is kinda promoting the book. I follow his posts on Facebook which is how I found out about the book. Well actually, they were both posting about it.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

That's what I want to know. If all this is true then why is all this just coming out. 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> That's what I want to know. If all this is true then why is all this just coming out.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



He is probably the first to actually do the research. I remember him posting a few months back that he had discovered something big and he posted pictures of some microfilm but it was hard to read which is not surprising.


----------



## king82

I hope its not a money scam. Sounds odd in the sales pitch and how its being sold. Think I'll hold off a bit


----------



## MRichard

king82 said:


> I hope its not a money scam. Sounds odd in the sales pitch and how its being sold. Think I'll hold off a bit



I doubt that is the case especially since Chris Hodapp is kinda promoting it on Facebook.


----------



## Bloke

MRichard said:


> He is probably the first to actually do the research. I remember him posting a few months back that he had discovered something big and he posted pictures of some microfilm but it was hard to read which is not surprising.



Probably...it does sound interesting. We often never question these stories.... for instance, I've never once questioned or looked at a primary source for the Goose and Gridiron meeting of 1717, stories just get repeated and in that we accept them as fact. *sometimes* the truth is better than the story, but "truth" is one of our great values...


----------



## acjohnson53

I'll wait for the dvd...


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

MRichard said:


> This sounds interesting. Raises alot of questions though. Anybody know the scoop?
> 
> http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2016/06/new-book-on-prince-hall-masonry-legends.html


Brother Hairston is a very serious researcher in the field. He's probably taken alot of time to piece solid information together. 
Of course, i haven't read the book yet because it hasn't been released yet. 
But eventually i will.
John has an online blog called, "The Quill & the Sword" which you guys can check out for his style of research and skill.


Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MRichard

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Brother Hairston is a very serious researcher in the field. He's probably taken alot of time to piece solid information together.
> Of course, i haven't read the book yet because it hasn't been released yet.
> But eventually i will.
> John has an online blog called, "The Quill & the Sword" which you guys can check out for his style of research and skill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



I agree he is a respected historian. Just look at the website and see some of the comments on the book. Those are some recognizable names in freemasonry. The book is out now. See that several Facebook friends have received their copy.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

http://quillandsword357.blogspot.com/2016/03/the-charles-wesley-conundrum-challenge.html?m=1

Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

Dissection of the National Grand Lodge and Prince Hall Origin organization 

http://quillandsword357.blogspot.com/2016/04/a-review-and-rebuttal-of-joshua.html?m=1

Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

Brother Hairston's video detailing his sweat into making the book a reality.






Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MRichard

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Brother Hairston's video detailing his sweat into making the book a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Was just about to post it until I saw you beat me to the punch. Good job, Brother!


----------



## MRichard

There is a Facebook group for discussion of the book. The book is the real deal. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1531601767147195/


----------



## Blake Bowden

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Brother Hairston's video detailing his sweat into making the book a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Adding this to our media library


----------



## MasonicAdept

Good Day to the Brothers on the thread.
My name is John L. Hairston, and I am the author of the book in question.

I would like to chime in to answer a couple questions and concerns.

There are actually two editions of the book. The $40 book is the Special Marked Edition, which comes with the autograph, seal, number and listing on the Grand Registry on the website, as well as an extra Appendix featuring some very important minutes and documents from African Lodge.

There is also the Regular Edition which is $25, but it will not have all of the above features.

The books is based on primary sources, including the hand-written records of African Lodge.

I have had the like of Chris Hodapp write a Forward, and reviews from the Grand Archivist of the Grand Lodge of Ireland; Michael Poll, Editor of the Masonic Journal; Reviews to come from Tony Pope in the Square Magazine; the book is being promoted by Living Stone Magazine and Robert Herd; the Phylaxis Society is about to review the book, and the book is battle tested by Masonic and academic historians; I stand by the research.

Here is a link to a lecture I did on the book as well at the Seattle Scottish Rite Masonic Center in Shoreline WA:





Thank You.


----------



## MRichard

Welcome, Brother Hairston. Glad you found us.


----------



## MasonicAdept

Thanks to you my Brother, I haven't been this site in a while...


----------



## mrpierce17

MasonicAdept said:


> Good Day to the Brothers on the thread.
> My name is John L. Hairston, and I am the author of the book in question.
> 
> I would like to chime in to answer a couple questions and concerns.
> 
> There are actually two editions of the book. The $40 book is the Special Marked Edition, which comes with the autograph, seal, number and listing on the Grand Registry on the website, as well as an extra Appendix featuring some very important minutes and documents from African Lodge.
> 
> There is also the Regular Edition which is $25, but it will not have all of the above features.
> 
> The books is based on primary sources, including the hand-written records of African Lodge.
> 
> I have had the like of Chris Hodapp write a Forward, and reviews from the Grand Archivist of the Grand Lodge of Ireland; Michael Poll, Editor of the Masonic Journal; Reviews to come from Tony Pope in the Square Magazine; the book is being promoted by Living Stone Magazine and Robert Herd; the Phylaxis Society is about to review the book, and the book is battle tested by Masonic and academic historians; I stand by the research.
> 
> Here is a link to a lecture I did on the book as well at the Seattle Scottish Rite Masonic Center in Shoreline WA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You.



Can you provide a link to purchase saw it on a Facebook group and could not find the link when I went back


----------



## MRichard

Regular copy
http://www.thebookpatch.com/BookSto...aa7-4f68-8af2-7bf8e8788b50?isbn=9780692683965

Special edition (not sure there are anymore)
http://landmarksofourfathers.com/Order


----------



## Bloke

MasonicAdept said:


> Good Day to the Brothers on the thread.
> My name is John L. Hairston, and I am the author of the book in question.
> 
> I would like to chime in to answer a couple questions and concerns.
> 
> There are actually two editions of the book. The $40 book is the Special Marked Edition, which comes with the autograph, seal, number and listing on the Grand Registry on the website, as well as an extra Appendix featuring some very important minutes and documents from African Lodge.
> 
> There is also the Regular Edition which is $25, but it will not have all of the above features.
> 
> The books is based on primary sources, including the hand-written records of African Lodge.
> 
> I have had the like of Chris Hodapp write a Forward, and reviews from the Grand Archivist of the Grand Lodge of Ireland; Michael Poll, Editor of the Masonic Journal; Reviews to come from Tony Pope in the Square Magazine; the book is being promoted by Living Stone Magazine and Robert Herd; the Phylaxis Society is about to review the book, and the book is battle tested by Masonic and academic historians; I stand by the research.
> 
> Here is a link to a lecture I did on the book as well at the Seattle Scottish Rite Masonic Center in Shoreline WA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You.


Welcome !


----------



## Brother JC

MRichard said:


> Special edition (not sure there are anymore)
> http://landmarksofourfathers.com/Order



We'll know shortly...


----------



## MasonicAdept

MRichard said:


> Regular copy
> http://www.thebookpatch.com/BookSto...aa7-4f68-8af2-7bf8e8788b50?isbn=9780692683965
> 
> Special edition (not sure there are anymore)
> http://landmarksofourfathers.com/Order



There are special editions still available.


----------



## Warrior1256

MRichard said:


> Maybe it is just me buy the price seems expensive. $40+


Wow! I want to read it but I believe that I'll wait until the library system has a copy.


----------



## AndreAshlar

Awesome piece of work. My masonic book club is studying the book as we speak.  

Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Blake Bowden

MasonicAdept said:


> There are special editions still available.



Are you here for Masonic discussion or to sale your wares?


----------



## Bloke

Blake Bowden said:


> Are you here for Masonic discussion or to sale your wares?



(Although I cant see IPs, I would point out the thread and links were started by others )


----------



## JCLOGAN53

Blake Bowden said:


> Are you here for Masonic discussion or to sale your wares?



Blake Bowden,

I have been a member of this particular forum before I had any "wares" good Sir.
I was actually led to this forum, by Bro. Mark, and saw that this discussion was actually taking place. I didn't start the thread.
I only answered questions and comments regarding the book.

I am here for discussion, but if a Brother asks a question regarding the purchase of the book, is it against forum policy if I answer it?


----------



## MasonicAdept

Blake Bowden said:


> Are you here for Masonic discussion or to sale your wares?



Blake Bowden,

I have been a member of this particular forum before I had any "wares" good Sir.
I was actually led to this forum, by Bro. Mark, and saw that this discussion was actually taking place. I didn't start the thread.
I only answered questions and comments regarding the book.

I am here for discussion, but if a Brother asks a question regarding the purchase of the book, is it against forum policy if I answer it?


----------



## MasonicAdept

Warrior1256 said:


> Wow! I want to read it but I believe that I'll wait until the library system has a copy.



I believe that the link has already been posted regarding the fact that there are TWO editions of the book.
$40 and $25...

I have already explained the cost of the Special Edition and why the higher price than the regular edition.


----------



## MRichard

MasonicAdept said:


> Blake Bowden,
> 
> I have been a member of this particular forum before I had any "wares" good Sir.
> I was actually led to this forum, by Bro. Mark, and saw that this discussion was actually taking place. I didn't start the thread.
> I only answered questions and comments regarding the book.
> 
> I am here for discussion, but if a Brother asks a question regarding the purchase of the book, is it against forum policy if I answer it?



That is correct. I heard about this book months ago. I wasn't even sure if it was legit or not, I know it is now without a doubt. Brother Hairston even has a discussion group for the book and related matters. In some discussions unrelated to the book, I posted a link to this site to prove a point. And here we are...


----------



## mrpierce17

MasonicAdept said:


> I believe that the link has already been posted regarding the fact that there are TWO editions of the book.
> $40 and $25...
> 
> I have already explained the cost of the Special Edition and why the higher price than the regular edition.



Ordered the special edition today I'll support you bro looking forward to reading it


----------



## MasonicAdept

mrpierce17 said:


> Ordered the special edition today I'll support you bro looking forward to reading it



You will love the book. It has been called the most relevant Prince Hall book in the past 70 years...
Some of the best Masonic minds are behind the book...


----------



## Brother JC

Ordered it a few days ago, looking forward to it. (Especially since my lodge requires presentations from its members.)


----------



## MasonicAdept

Brother JC said:


> Ordered it a few days ago, looking forward to it. (Especially since my lodge requires presentations from its members.)



With the order you made, you get the autograph, seal, number and extra appendix.
With the number, you are placed on a Grand Registry on the Landmarks of our Fathers website. This way the number is recorded and no one can confuse the number of another...If you see your name on the Registry, it means that your book has shipped...


----------



## Brother JC

I'm in good company! A number of names I recognize there.


----------



## mrpierce17

MasonicAdept said:


> With the order you made, you get the autograph, seal, number and extra appendix.
> With the number, you are placed on a Grand Registry on the Landmarks of our Fathers website. This way the number is recorded and no one can confuse the number of another...If you see your name on the Registry, it means that your book has shipped...



Hay I'm up there No.275


----------



## mrpierce17

Got my book today dawg 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MasonicAdept

mrpierce17 said:


> Got my book today dawg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Let me know what you think...


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr.

MRichard said:


> This sounds interesting. Raises alot of questions though. Anybody know the scoop?
> 
> http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2016/06/new-book-on-prince-hall-masonry-legends.html


I'm thinking about ordering it.  It does look interesting and I really want to have more insight on the history on Prince Hall Masonry.


----------

